# The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy



## Ireth (Jan 15, 2014)

So I found this movie at Comic-Con last year, and I haven't watched it yet, mainly because I haven't finished the book series (I own/have read the first three, but can't currently afford the rest). Can anyone tell me how close the movie stays to the books (just in general, no spoilery details please), and whether watching the movie before I finish the books would be too spoilery?


----------



## Gryphos (Jan 15, 2014)

The film only goes as far as the first book, so if you've read that then you should be safe.


----------



## CupofJoe (Jan 16, 2014)

And I wouldn't say that the movie follows the book that closely. It's a bit too American for my tastes [sorry - but Marvin is far too cherry and happy...]
If you get a chance the original trilogy of radio plays are worth listening to. They are where it all started and have a chaotic energy that I feel has been a little diluted in the subsequent incarnations and reverberations.
One good thing about having the radio plays on my pc at work is that I can play them on shuffle and that makes the whole thing a lot more Douglas Adams...


----------



## Reaver (Jan 16, 2014)

The movie sucks and the books are great. Read all of the books and you'll see why.  The aforementioned radio series is good and so is the short-lived BBC TV show.


----------



## andy.peloquin (Mar 10, 2014)

No matter how awesome this movie is, it will never be as good as the original books by Douglas Adams. They just don't get the same ridiculous characters live as they get in a book. This is one of those movies where the book is just way better than the movie.


----------



## CupofJoe (Mar 11, 2014)

And if anyone has access to Radio4Extra - the entire HHGTTG is being repeated...


----------



## Ireth (Mar 11, 2014)

andy.peloquin said:


> No matter how awesome this movie is, it will never be as good as the original books by Douglas Adams. They just don't get the same ridiculous characters live as they get in a book. This is one of those movies where the book is just way better than the movie.



But Martin Freeman is still good, right? D=


----------



## Gryphos (Mar 11, 2014)

Ireth said:


> But Martin Freeman is still good, right? D=



Martin Freeman's always good, and this is no exception.


----------



## kayd_mon (Mar 11, 2014)

I've only read the first four books. I heard that the fifth one is the only one not worth reading. Is that true?


----------



## Steerpike (Mar 11, 2014)

You should certainly read the fifth one. Not as good as the first four, in my view, but worth the read.


----------



## andy.peloquin (Mar 12, 2014)

kayd_mon said:


> I've only read the first four books. I heard that the fifth one is the only one not worth reading. Is that true?



You definitely need to read the fifth one. It's not as funny, but it completes the anthology.

Ireth, Martin Freeman is good in anything he does. He's a great Arthur Dent, just not as good as the character written in the book.


----------

